# Pimple like lumps on paw pad



## Abigaildavies113 (Jan 23, 2018)

Wondering if anyone can shed any light on what these could be. Yesterday I noticed my 3 year old male chihuahua was picking his leg up and shaking it (as though it was itchy) every now and then. He has also been chewing, licking and biting the same foot (back right) but doesn't seem to be in pain. He is fine in himself, playing, eating, toileting all normal just like his usual self but every now and again stops to bite his foot. When I looked I saw 2 small yellow/white pimple like spots on 2 of his digital paw pads and he lets me touch them without any problems. It came on very suddenly, one minute he was fine and the next minute he was picking the leg up etc. We have an appointment at the vets Wednesday morning but I'm driving myself insane with worry. Like I said he seems fine but I always think the worst in these situations. It is possible he could've stood on something in the garden or something so I am considering all possibilities. I've added pictures which may help.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Warts or corns, I'd say. Likely to be warts if they've come on suddenly as it's a virus. Think verruca.....


----------



## Abigaildavies113 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks so much for your reply. I’m hoping it’s something like warts or corns and nothing sinister. I check his paws regularly I’d say once a fortnight when I trim his nails and they definitely weren’t there a few days ago when I last trimmed his nails. Is it possible for dogs to have warts and verrucas just like humans then? I didn’t know that x


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

My own dog has these same pimples and the vet said it’s a harmless cyst.


----------



## GaryW (Sep 25, 2018)

Abigaildavies113

Good morning. Been scouring the internet to try and find out what a white bump on monty’s Paw pad could be, and I came across your post.

Did the vet identify what the white bump was on your pooch? Did your vet treat it? And how long was it before the bump went away? I’m going a bit crazy with worry.


----------



## Abigaildavies113 (Jan 23, 2018)

GaryW said:


> Abigaildavies113
> 
> Good morning. Been scouring the internet to try and find out what a white bump on monty's Paw pad could be, and I came across your post.
> 
> Did the vet identify what the white bump was on your pooch? Did your vet treat it? And how long was it before the bump went away? I'm going a bit crazy with worry.


Hello GaryW, yes I took him to the vet and the vet was not worried at all. She said they were just harmless spots (can't rememeber exactly what she called them) and they'd probably always been there and I just hadn't noticed them. If you're very worried then I'd say definitely get your dog checked just for peace of mind if nothing else, but I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## Jackie Lee (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello Abagail, i've been reading your post and seems someone already helped you by answering your questions. I hope she's okay. Don't panic, calm yourself and try to find out the source of that. God bless!


----------



## GaryW (Sep 25, 2018)

Abigaildavies113 said:


> Hello GaryW, yes I took him to the vet and the vet was not worried at all. She said they were just harmless spots (can't rememeber exactly what she called them) and they'd probably always been there and I just hadn't noticed them. If you're very worried then I'd say definitely get your dog checked just for peace of mind if nothing else, but I'm sure all will be fine


Thank you so much! We're off to see the vet later, but feel a bit more reassured that your pooch is OK. Did the lumps remain or disappear?


----------

